# Occasional board games Chi-Town suburbs



## KnowTheToe (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a regular gaming group and we played Axis & Allies a few weeks ago.  I was wondering if anyone in the area would be interested in a monthly board game / war game get together.  Games like Risk, Axis & Allies, Settlers, etc, anything with a little strategy.  I get to play group party games, and Monopoly style games regularly, but nothing with any bite.

I live in Batavia (Aurora) and could not host unless we play at night (my house in for sale), but would be willing to drive 45 minutes to game. 

Any takers??


----------



## thalmin (Jan 28, 2003)

Generally the first Saturday of each month is Board Games day at Games Plus. You are welcome to join in.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, I think I will try it.  What time does it run?


----------



## thalmin (Jan 28, 2003)

It's informal, so kinda all day. If there is a particular game you would like to play, you might bring a copy. Have fun.


----------

